# TradBow Hunting Tips 101



## robert carter (May 13, 2009)

There are a buch of experienced stickbow hunters here as well as beginners. Anyone can pick up a tip from someone no matter how much they know so I thought a thread about things we do may be great. Every time I hunt with a new Bud I always seem to pick up something new and expect to do the same here so don`t be shy and post up some knowledge.


   I`ll start off with something I do thats very simple but can help a whole lot in recovering and animal
     I carry several pieces of paper towel in my right cargo pocket when I`m hunting on foot. When I`m lucky enough to shoot a critter from the ground I drop a piece of paper where I was standing at the shot then I walk to where the critter was standing and mark it.If I`m not afraid of spooking an animal not hit good I`ll put a piece where I last saw the critter.

  If you are hunting a new spot you will be surprised how every thing looks the same when your trying to put things together after the shot.Having the paper where you were standing at the shot is like having someone stand at the "stake" at a 3-d shoot when your looking for an arrow it gives you a line.Except this time your looking for blood along with an arrow. 

    A lot of time on a good double lung shot you`ll hear the critter fall and can go straight to him.If not I always take a little while. More for me to calm down than anything. It gives my mind time to settle down and let the thinking get back in line instead of rushing in and messing things up still pumped from the encounter.I then find blood or the arrow and go from there on what to do.RC


----------



## Al33 (May 13, 2009)

Good idea RC!!!! Will likely make this one a sticky thread after several have had time to respond with their tips.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 13, 2009)

If you are in thick cover and jump hogs there is a good chance that all of them didn't break cover.  Stand your ground and get an arrow nocked.  Sometimes the ones that busted will circle to get your wind.  Often the others will mill around soon, and offer you a shot.  This is if they didn't wind you originally.

If you shoot a hog that runs off with the group, you should back out of there right away.  If the others aren't pushed, they won't go far.  If you jump the others again, they will cause the wounded one to push himself to keep up instead of bedding down.  Your hog can travel a long ways if pushed, and not double lunged.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 13, 2009)

RELAX........Enjoy the hunt, make the most of you're time in the woods. 
I have always said there is nothing sweeter to the ears,than the sounds of you're buddies talking in the background. The humming sound of a finely tuned outboard. The cool winter wind in you're face and the resounding "THUMP" when you let the string go.  
Life has it's way of leaking over into our times hunting or fishing. Look around and enjoy each and every detail our wonderful master has created for us, always remembering where it comes from. The rest is just icing on the cake. Some of my best trips every were trips when we did not see or shoot anything.... 
.


----------



## rapid fire (May 13, 2009)

*Stand still!*

If your mind tells you that you saw something, then you probably did.  Just stand still and wait it out.  I nearly always get antsy and take a few steps and then I usually get the white flag.  Also, if you spook a deer, stop and wait about 30 minutes.  They were headed somewhere for a reason and will often times come right back through to get there.  Oh, and shoot mama first b/c the little ones will ALWAYS come back looking for her and they eat really good .


----------



## Al33 (May 13, 2009)

Do not walk the woods and swamps with an arrow on the string unless you are expecting a shot to occur within seconds. Leave your arrows in the quiver. Not only is it dangerous to walk around with a broadhead tipped arrow on the string it is more difficult and brush, leaves, vines, etc. will dull your heads.


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2009)

When shooting from a tree stand always aim low!!! it does not seem like i can aim low enough for deer.


----------



## DePhil (May 13, 2009)

RC's tip is a good one, but, dangerous during gun season.  Using white TP or a white anything is a good way to have someone take a shot at the "deer tail" they saw flash in the brush.   I prefer hot pink survey tape.  Also, if you have to trail at night, use one of those plastic, chemically powered glow sticks to mark your stand/the last place you saw the animal or found blood.


----------



## rapid fire (May 13, 2009)

Please be sure to pick up your survey tape.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 13, 2009)

You've heard it over and over, but I'll say it again---*PICK A SPOT!*

I still forget to do it sometimes and the result is always the same.


----------



## Al33 (May 13, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> You've heard it over and over, but I'll say it again---*PICK A SPOT!*
> 
> I still forget to do it sometimes and the result is always the same.



Three Amens for that one! One of the hardest things for me to do consistently followed by not dropping my bow arm after the shot.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 13, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Three Amens for that one! One of the hardest things for me to do consistently followed by not dropping my bow arm after the shot.



AMEN again-------- i have a bright orange 1" X 1" piece of paper with "PICK A SPOT" on the belly of the bow above the riser under clear tape..................i see it every time i draw the bow..........


----------



## ky_longbow (May 13, 2009)

all great stuff already posted...........i practice with broadheads almost year round.............and i feel most confident when hunting season rolls around that my setup will fly true on release.......IF i do my part.......


----------



## Al33 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thought this one deserved a bump.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Dec 20, 2009)

No matter what your choice of climbing is, I believe the most dangerous part of hunting with a lock-on stand is getting on and off. To make it safer, always hang the stand below your climbing belt lanyard instead of above. Doing so, you don't have to unhook to climb up and onto the stand.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 21, 2009)

I hear you Warren. I use a two belt stysem for getting in and out of my lock ons. Another tip would be hunt the pin oaks in early season and then after the other oaks are gone go back to the pin oaks and hunt the oaks that still have leaves on as they are usually the last to drop acorns. ( AS IN RIGHT NOW)


----------



## mgragg61 (Jan 17, 2010)

to keep your field points and broadheads from coming loose, i use a little teflon tape on the threads of screw in heads and never have to retighten them. it also seems to keep them from sticking.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 17, 2010)

To keep from scratching your bow us a short one easier to get out the truck window.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 17, 2010)

use bright color fletching for your hunting arrows in low light conditions.


----------



## mgragg61 (Jan 17, 2010)

don't eat beans the night before the hunt!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2010)

When walking out after dark and you find something in your pocket, like an acorn or stick, don't fling it to parts unknown while you still have your tab on.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 17, 2010)

Always make a mental note of the last place you saw the animal and its body language as it was leaving.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 6, 2011)

When you've had all you can stand of a slow mornings hunt, stay one more hour.

Free Bump....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Be sure and practice shooting in your hunting clothes. Especially when it gets cooler. You may find that the bulky jacket you are wearing to stay warm willl get in the way of your string. To remedy this go to one of the office supply stores and buy yourself some large rubber bands. You can put these around your bow arm to keep your coat out of the way.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 7, 2011)

ngabowhunter said:


> Be sure and practice shooting in your hunting clothes. Especially when it gets cooler. You may find that the bulky jacket you are wearing to stay warm willl get in the way of your string. To remedy this go to one of the office supply stores and buy yourself some large rubber bands. You can put these around your bow arm to keep your coat out of the way.



Good one.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 7, 2011)

mgragg61 said:


> don't eat beans the night before the hunt!



but it works if you forgot your grunt call!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 7, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> but it works if you forgot your grunt call!



Be careful, its not always a grunt that comes out...


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 7, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> but it works if you forgot your grunt call!



It does...just ask Al


----------



## doofus (Nov 7, 2011)

when makin your shot always remember the follow through... dont jerk your head up to watch the arrow....follow through just like youre at the range..


----------



## devolve (Nov 7, 2011)

sticky


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 16, 2011)

devolve said:


> sticky



x'2!!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2011)

Anytime you get a new stand that you're not familiar with, practice shooting out of it. When a huge nanny is broadside, 8 yards away, it's too late when you realize you can't shoot that close because  the bottom limb of your bow is hitting the top part of your climber.


----------

